# Ram lambs too old for banding?



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I have two katahdin ram lambs, born in early Jan. Need to decide if I'ms selling them as rams, or saving for eating. 

At any rate they are developing well, down below, so I f I keep them, I'll need to be doing something soon.

Are they too old to castrate band?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They aren't too old IF the band will fit over them, but unless you are keeping them with ewes you don't want bred, there's no real need to band them even if you're going to eat them.

They seem to grow faster when not castrated, and it really doesn't affect the flavor all that much
Most of my meat customers prefer them "uncut"


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Marty, be careful. Do you have a secure place to keep them NOW? Katahdin ram lambs can breed successfully by four months of age. Guess how I know this.

Peg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Katahdin ram lambs can breed successfully by four months of age. Guess how I know this.


LOL
I have "mistake" lambs most years due to not having enough places to seperate them.
Luckily they tase just as good as registered lambs!


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I have 13 "mistakes" running around my pasture right now! At least it was the best ram lambs that I left intact. I'm actually keeping two ewes out the the bunch. ALL rams got banded this year.

As for yours, if the b---s fit, band them! :teehee:


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

What mawalla said. At least the year we had the 4-month-old Kat boy breeding full-grown wool ewes, we knew who the only suspect was when the surprise lambs arrived. He had been sold to a breeder and she was quite amused to learn he was already proven.

Peg


----------

